# 06 Ram squats with Blizzard 810



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey guys, as the title says my 810 squats the front of my Ram CTD pretty good. I have not added ballast yet, but no plow the truck has a noticable rake to the front. I was thinking about a leveling kit, Timbrens, or possibly both. You guys have any other suggestions or are these the way to go?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats some major weight on the front of that truck with the Cummins and a 810...I would throw a crapload of ballast in the back and timbrens.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

POPO4995;423189 said:


> Thats some major weight on the front of that truck with the Cummins and a 810...I would throw a crapload of ballast in the back and timbrens.


Ditto. Timbrens....
Just make sure the weight is behind the rear wheels and make sure it stays there.

For the amount of weight I would start with about #700 -#800lbs


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i agree the other two,

i have a 8611 on a gmc 5500 4X4 and with salter in or out loaded or empty it'll put the truck on the bump stops on the front, they are just HEAVY plows 

HAVE YOU CRANKED THE TORSION BARS? if not run 'em in tight and back 'em off in the summer, you should not have to realign because you are actually keeping the ride height the same. on the same token i am not sure if an 06' has torsion bars i am not that familiar with new dodges all of mine are older but i do know they went to a Independent Front Suspension i think in '03


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Dodge 3/4 and 1 ton do not have torsion bars.

You can up date springs to heavier stock springs or aftermarket springs to help with the front end. Also the day star and other leveling kits work great. Timbrens IMO are just a load stop and eliminate suspension travel when loaded.

Check your spring codes and look at the end #'s. Heavier springs are 987 on the front right and 988 on the front left. 

Jerre


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the help so far. I was figuring Timbrens would be helpful but wanted some other opinions. I know I need to add ballast also.

Hey Jerre, I checked my spring codes and they end in 983 on the right and 984 on the left. Would you recommend upgrading these first? My dad works at a Dodge dealer so getting the springs shouldn't be a problem. He thought I would have the heaviest springs already with the Cummins but wasn't sure.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Jerre Heyer;423258 said:


> Dodge 3/4 and 1 ton do not have torsion bars.
> 
> You can up date springs to heavier stock springs or aftermarket springs to help with the front end. Also the day star and other leveling kits work great. Timbrens IMO are just a load stop and eliminate suspension travel when loaded.
> 
> ...


good post


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't recommend the use of any kind of urethane spacer like the Daystar ones with Heavy snowplows and diesel engines...If your going to do a leveling kit...Use the steel 2" bolt in suckers. I just got a set from Hell Bent Steel for 85.00 shipped. however, it will still squash the spring when you lift the plow so I would look into heavier springs.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

I have a set of Kore HD srings in my 05 Cummins truck. They handle the 810 fine with ballast. The Kore HD leveling kit came with a set of extended Bilsteins, springs, and drop blocks for the sway bar. They keep the nose up for daily driving and dont ride like a 78 f250. 

What ever you end up with dont forget to re-set the push beam height.


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

T-MAN;423481 said:


> I have a set of Kore HD srings in my 05 Cummins truck. They handle the 810 fine with ballast. The Kore HD leveling kit came with a set of extended Bilsteins, springs, and drop blocks for the sway bar. They keep the nose up for daily driving and dont ride like a 78 f250.
> 
> What ever you end up with dont forget to re-set the push beam height.


T-MAN,

The Kore kit sounds nice, do you remember how much that ran. Also my push beam currently with no plow is 12 1/2" to the center of the pin hole. Is that about right? Looks to be easy enough to adjust once I upgrade the suspension..........


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

Can u please post pics of the plow up and down?. Im looking to put a plow on my 04 ctd quad cab. How heavy is the blizzard 810? Im looking at a curtis snowpro 3000 8 footer


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

itzkcatz;425368 said:


> Can u please post pics of the plow up and down?. Im looking to put a plow on my 04 ctd quad cab. How heavy is the blizzard 810? Im looking at a curtis snowpro 3000 8 footer


I believe the Blizzard is close to 1000 lbs.

Here is plow down.............


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

And here is plow up, also there is no ballast in the bed in these pics. You can probably see why I want to beef up the front end. There is a definite nosedive even with the plow down.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah that def dives alot, lol id say try the timbrens first see how well they work then think about bigger springs iof you still want more.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

THEGOLDPRO;426210 said:


> yeah that def dives alot, lol id say try the timbrens first see how well they work then think about bigger springs iof you still want more.


No No No, I'd do it the other way around. Fix the problem instead of just masking it. The HD springs are the answer to help as well as still have a decent ride.... Riding around on glorified bumpstops isn't much fun.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't know about the dodges except when I had a 1/2 ton. All I know is your gonna want to put your ballast in atleast before you get going, or you'll be going to get new ball joints when you go pick up those heavy duty springs.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

All the 3rd gen's have ****** balljoints. Seems they like to start getting bad around 75K. Heavier springs won't accelerate their wear at all. Hanging that 1000lb plow up front will speed it up plenty though. 

About 1000 lb of ballast and the 987/988 springs that Jerre suggested and you'll be set.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I agree with Johnny. I would get the bigger springs and timbrens both. And still alot of ballast!


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright guys thanks for the help. Will the heavier springs level off the front any with the plow off, or just not squat as much when I lift the plow.


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

I had the same problem I went out and got a self leveling kit for mine took 2.5 hrs to put in and my problem went away I have the same truck. with the same plow. hope it helps


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

In my opinion, Timbrens should be used primarily to prevent overloading the suspension when stacking, not for helping carry the plow. Bump stop brackets are not meant to carry the weight of the vehicle, so why rely on that as your primary solution? That's purely my opinion, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright I got the 988 and 987 springs installed thanks to my dad, and now the truck holds the plow well. The springs raised the front up about 1 1/2" and now the truck only squats one inch when I lift the plow.

Pics are with the new springs and 600 lbs. ballast in the bed. Now I need a decent snow so I can try out the plow.

Thanks to all that helped especially Jerre and JohnnyU for suggesting these springs.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks good now.

I think you should go ahead and put another 400lbs in the back,just to offset the total weight of the plow.Help save the ball joints.

Iv got 960lbs in the bed on my ford.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ya know,
The one time I don't recommend springs the guy goes with the springs.

I still would use timbrens on the front and rear even if some call them glorified bump stops


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

LOOK! Up in the sky!! It's a bird........

http://www.rockymountainsusp.com/SuperSprings.htm


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Invest in a set of front end timbrens. Will run around $150 from BSA Ohio. Check them out, they usually have auctions on Ebay, thats where I bought mine, fixed my truck nicely.


----------



## Blacksmokey (Nov 24, 2007)

powerjoke;423256 said:


> i agree the other two,
> 
> i have a 8611 on a gmc 5500 4X4 and with salter in or out loaded or empty it'll put the truck on the bump stops on the front, they are just HEAVY plows
> 
> HAVE YOU CRANKED THE TORSION BARS? if not run 'em in tight and back 'em off in the summer, you should not have to realign because you are actually keeping the ride height the same. on the same token i am not sure if an 06' has torsion bars i am not that familiar with new dodges all of mine are older but i do know *they went to a Independent Front Suspension i think in '03*


Nope, Dodge always had a solid front axle.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

the problem is that the rear is 2" higher than the front so the weight on the front makes it look worst than it is.i did 2"spacer on my coil which helped alot . now i put a v-box in the rear it all level. you still need balast even with leveling the front end to get max control and traction when plowing

JR


----------

